# cracked screen on iphone



## duchalla (22 Jun 2010)

Hi,

i dropped my iphone on the footpath yesterday, cracked the screen, phone is working away grand, can these screens be replaced?  Only have the phone for about 4 months, never got insurance (eejit I know).  I'm with vodafone.

Thanks in advance,

Duchalla.


----------



## ngwrbc (22 Jun 2010)

Yes is the good news, screen can be replaced, google it for your area and there's plenty of options.


----------



## duchalla (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks for that ngwrbc, same area as yourself actually!


----------



## PyritePete (22 Jun 2010)

a colleague in the UK cracked the screen on his Iphone and rang to enquire about a replacement - got a quote of 40 quid


----------



## jigsaw (8 Aug 2010)

buy the kit off of ebay and fit it yourself, easy as pie


----------

